# Barn cat needs a home!



## barncats01 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi there! I work at an animal shelter in CT. We currently have a 4 month old kitten that was not well socialized with people and would best fit into a barn type living situation. If anyone is interested please let me know ASAP and please spread the word. Thank you!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

At four months he is far from a lost cause as far as socialization and fitness for more than a barn cat situation (though I am pleased the shelter you work for is apparently open to that as most shelters will not adopt felines to homes that are going to allow free roaming due to the dangers associated with that).


----------

